# basic colors



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

can some one share a link or tell me the basic colors of racing pigeon not to do with breding or anything like blu bar grizzle thats all i really know and if you can show some pics thanks


----------



## bearprince (Jan 5, 2014)

*Pigeon Basic Colors Website*

http://janartom_loft.webs.com/pigeoncolors.htm


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks bear prince very helpful


----------

